# Took a trip to the psych ward



## Thelostchild (Jul 23, 2008)

In march I admitted my self in to the psych ward, I was feeling very suicidal and I had done a bunch of things to contribute to it. It was an awful feeling being alon no one to talk to my mom never came to visit me. I cried and cried I skipped meals, I sat in the shower crying and of course they made me come out. I had to sign a no self harm contract I was on observation every 15-30 minutes, and my roommate snord the whole time. I was only in there for three days, but I think I got a lot of it and three strip searches later.OMG


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 23, 2008)

I was hospitalized in May for almost two weeks. It helped me quite a bit. 

I'm glad you're back and I hope you're doing better. I like your horse avatar.


----------



## Thelostchild (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks thats one of my horses' (Baby)


----------



## BluMac81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmm I have heard horror stories about psych ward, like its just as bad as prison and what not.  But apparently it really encourages breakthroughs?  It really helps?


----------



## Halo (Jul 29, 2008)

I think that everyone has their own experience with psych wards and whether they are positive or negative.  Some I think can provide break throughs and the road to better living with the correct diagnoses being made, medications being adjusted and resources and help being obtained.  Of course there are always negatives to all situations but what works for one doesn't necessarily work for another.


----------



## BittersweetMisery (Aug 14, 2008)

My experience a little over a week ago was negative. I was in for 1 week. It was the first psych unit I have been in that offered no type of counseling or groups. It was just like you said "prison". You got up, took your pills, ate, sat around, took more pills, ate, sat around, had dinner, visitors (if you had any), pills, sit around, sleep. Group therapy or any type of counseling makes a huge difference IMO. It gives people at least a little bit of a leg to stand on when they are released, because that is the hardest part sometimes.


----------

